# Java oder Python



## Blackhole16 (27. Apr 2012)

Immer öfter werde ich gelöchert, warum ich java und nicht python gelernt habe. Ich bin einfach der meinung, dass java als anfänger besser ist. Nun meine Gründe:


1. Es hat eine strengere Syntax
2. viele Anfängerfehler werden vermieden
3. es ist deutlich verbreiteter (3mrd geräte nutzen java, python ist nur 5mio mal vertreten...)
4. es führt besser zur OOP hin, welche in unserem Zeitalter immer wichtiger wird
5. die Datentypen sind übersichtlicher (wobei das eher Gewöhnungssache ist, denke ich)
6. java vermittelt die Grundlagen vom Aufbau von Sprachen usw. besser (z.B. durchs Compilieren)
7. java geht bei großen Projekten schneller
8. java ist besser dokumentiert
9. die java-community ist etwa 10X so groß wie Pythons

a) Youtube wurde in Python geschrieben
b) Google war mal z.t. in Python
c) Python ist im kommen
d) Python ist freier, kann sogar als nicht OOP genutzt werden
e) ist für kleine Projekte besser geeignet


Schreibt ihr mal bitte, was so eure Vor- und Nachteile sind, und warum ihr Java empfehelen würdet

mfg
BH16

PS: ich vermute, dass ich das nicht ganz objektiv betrachten kann, da ich eigentlich ziehmlich überzeugt von java bin


----------



## Da_Tebe (27. Apr 2012)

Phyton soll so gar nicht gut mit Mehrkernprozessoren laufen. Wenn das stimmt wäre das schonmal ein großes Minus bei 'Umfangreichen' Projekten.


----------



## Evil-Devil (27. Apr 2012)

Es ist auch immer die Frage, was man mit der Sprache anstellen will. Zb. ist es super bequem/einfach für Blender ein Python Import-/Exportskript zu schreiben. Oder mal eben ein paar CSV Daten zu verarbeiten.

Es kommt nur auf die Aufgabe drauf an, was besser geeignet ist.


----------



## Gast2 (27. Apr 2012)

Blackhole16 hat gesagt.:


> Immer öfter werde ich gelöchert, warum ich java und nicht python gelernt habe. Ich bin einfach der meinung, dass java als anfänger besser ist. Nun meine Gründe:



Hab mit beiden Sprachen ungefähr gleich viel gemacht in den letzten 5 Jahren.



Blackhole16 hat gesagt.:


> 1. Es hat eine strengere Syntax



Ist das so? Kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, alleine die Blockbildung durch Einrückung stellt einen wichtigen Syntax Unterschied dar, für mich ist da Python strenger.



Blackhole16 hat gesagt.:


> 2. viele Anfängerfehler werden vermieden


Kannst du das erklären? Verstehe nicht was du damit meinst?



Blackhole16 hat gesagt.:


> 3. es ist deutlich verbreiteter (3mrd geräte nutzen java, python ist nur 5mio mal vertreten...)



Das ist wohl wahr, allerdings wird Python gerne hinter den Szenen verwendet wovon viele nichts mitbekommen. Zum Beispiel nutzen viele SysAdmins Python als Alternative zu Perl und Shell Skripten um Dinge auf den Servern zu automatisieren und zu steuern. So bin ich auch zu Python gekommen. Genauso ist im Webumfeld wie z.B. bei CMS ist Python ganz ordentlich vertreten. Bei vielen Projekten weißt du ja noch nicht mal welche Sprache die Seite betreibt 

Ich würde sagen Java ist weit universeller einsetzbar während Python in einigen Bereichen durchaus überzeugen kann.



Blackhole16 hat gesagt.:


> 4. es führt besser zur OOP hin, welche in unserem Zeitalter immer wichtiger wird



Für Anfänger sicherlich, für erfahrene Programmierer ist es kein Ding auch in Python OOP ordentlich umzusetzen. Als vorteil kann man gelten lassen das Python es allerdings auch erlaubt mal eben ein 10 Zeiler Script zu schreiben um mal eben was zu machen, vor allem in Verbindung mit dem interaktiven Interpreter sehr bequem, siehe voriger Kommentar.



Blackhole16 hat gesagt.:


> 5. die Datentypen sind übersichtlicher (wobei das eher Gewöhnungssache ist, denke ich)



Richtig, reine Geschmackssache/Gewöhnung 



Blackhole16 hat gesagt.:


> 6. java vermittelt die Grundlagen vom Aufbau von Sprachen usw. besser (z.B. durchs Compilieren)



Jein, du vergleichst hier ja auch Äpfel mit Birnen, wenn du jetzt noch C und Assembler hinzufügst hast du Fruchtsalat 



Blackhole16 hat gesagt.:


> 7. java geht bei großen Projekten schneller



Das kommt ganz auf die Skills und Erfahrungen in deinem Team an. 



Blackhole16 hat gesagt.:


> 8. java ist besser dokumentiert



Würde ich so nicht behaupten. Es gibt eine sehr gute Doku zu Python und ich habe nie lange nach irgendetwas suchen müssen. Dementgegen habe ich schon teilweise arg lange mal bei einer 3rd Party lib in Java nach einer guten Doku gesucht. 

Ich denke da nehmen sich beide nichts. Dadurch das die Java Community größer ist findet man halt potentiel mehr im Netz.



Blackhole16 hat gesagt.:


> 9. die java-community ist etwa 10X so groß wie Pythons



Richtig, das ist wohl ein Vorteil von Java.



Blackhole16 hat gesagt.:


> a) Youtube wurde in Python geschrieben
> b) Google war mal z.t. in Python
> c) Python ist im kommen
> d) Python ist freier, kann sogar als nicht OOP genutzt werden
> e) ist für kleine Projekte besser geeignet



Naja, die ganze Diskussion ist halt eigentlich unnötig da sie in einen Glaubenskrieg führt. Nach 10+ Jahren Programmieren sollte man halt irgendwann eine Einsicht gewonnen habe das es für jede Aufgabe das richtige Werkzeug gibt und es kein großes Ding ist von Sprache A nach B zu wechseln. 

Ich habe Java, Python und C# im Programm und verwende im Moment zu 90% C# (wenn ich denn dann mal was programmieren muss) da dies in meiner Firma so gesetzt ist. 

Vorher habe ich auch mit Perl, PL/SQL, C und anderen hässlichen Dingen mich rumschlagen  müssen und fand es fürchterlich. 

Das erste Projekt in Pyhton war für Serverautomatisierung und ich fand es erfrischend anders und mal nett. Heute nutze ich Python ab und an mal um mal eben Dateien zu parsen oder umzubenennen, kleine Test-Clients etc.

Es gibt da halt keine "Die Sprache ist besser", es kommt immer auf die Rahmenbedingungen an. Ich vermisse in der Umfrage ein "Kommt drauf an..."


----------



## dzim (27. Apr 2012)

@fassy: +1


----------



## ARadauer (27. Apr 2012)

Für Java gibts mehr Job Angebote...


----------



## Final_Striker (27. Apr 2012)

Außerdem  in einem *JAVA-Forum* eine Umfrage zu starten ob Java oder Python besser ist, finde ich relativ sinnfrei...


----------



## irgendjemand (27. Apr 2012)

persönlich habe ich mich leider noch überhaupt nicht mit Python beschäftigt ... kann also daher auch keine direkte aussage treffen ...
aber obwohl java seit vielen jahren meine absolute lieblingssprache ist habe ich mal mit php angefangen und mitlerweile meine OOP erfahrungen auf php angewendet ... auch wenns mir anfangs etwas schwer viel mit "operatoren" und den "ich-bin-alles-variablen" ... finde in diesem punkt java auf jeden fall besser ...
wie es allerdings in python aussieht ? kein plan ...
aber was mir wiki so erzählt ... alleine an den fehlenden blockklammern würde ich kaputt gehen ... *wobei einrückung natürlich auch in java wichtig ist*

was ich allerdings irgendwie nicht ganz verstanden habe ist "Python" mehr eine beschreibung und z.b. CPython und Jython konkrete implementierungen ... also braucht man dann doch z.b. für Jython einmal java selbst ... und muss dann in java einen interpreter für die python-impl zusammenbasteln *halt die lib verwenden und mit daten füttern* ... oder versteh ich da was falsch ?
weil wenn dann müsste man ja für jede impl erstmal die grundsprache lernen bevor man python innerhalb dieser laufenlassen kann ...

in dem fall wäre mir das deutlich zu umständlich erst z.b. java lernen zu müssen nur weil ich mich bei python als impl für Jython entschieden habe ...

oder stehe ich mit dieser annahme grade total im wald ?


----------



## Landei (27. Apr 2012)

Für mich persönlich ist ein dynamisches Typsystem das KO-Kriterium. Nicht dass Javas Typsystem so hübsch oder mächtig wäre - eher im Gegenteil. Aber es ist ist _statisch_. Vielen Programmierern ist gar nicht klar, wie wichtig dieses Feature ist, und können mit Haskells Schlachtruf "Folge dem Typ!" so gar rein nichts anfangen. Aber es ist tasächlich so, und zwar um so mehr, umso besser und mächtiger das Typsystem ist. Und Java geht in diese Richtung - viel zu langsam, aber immerhin. 

Man kann ein statisches Typsystem mit einem Skelett im Tierreich vergleichen. Sicher gibt es sehr komplexe und elegante wirbellose Tiere, aber ab einer gewissen Größe ist ein Skelett einfach unverzichtbar, und erlaubt Formen und Verhaltensweisen, die wirbellose Tiere niemals erreichen werden.


----------



## Gast2 (27. Apr 2012)

JPython ist eine Python Implementierung für die Java VM. CPython kenne ich jetzt nicht und bin auch zu faul nach zu suchen. wird wohl Python in eine Form überführen die gcc versteht. 

Normalerweise lädst du dir eigentlich einfach den nativen Python Interpreter für deine Architektur und OS runter, schreibst deine Scripte/Programm in Python und lässt sie durch den Interpreter ausführen.

@Landei

Richtig, die dynamische Typisierung ist in der Tat eine schlechte Design-Entscheidung. Hab ich mich auch schon so einige Male mit ins Bein geschossen. Da hilft leider nur strenge Disziplin und aufmerksam programmieren. Das ist schon angenehmer wenn einem das abgenommen wird und auch hart (am besten schon vom Compiler) durchgesetzt wird.


----------



## Dekker (28. Apr 2012)

Kann Landei nur beipflichten. Ist mit eins von den größten ärgernissen, wenn man beim programmieren dann ständig suchen muss was den nun für ein Typ drin ist... Ist auch für mich der Hauptgrund, warum ich die meißten Websprachen wie php und javascript hasse (wobei das Best-Guess-Prinzip bei einigen davon auch nochmal nen Bonus gibt).


----------



## GUI-Programmer (28. Apr 2012)

Final_Striker hat gesagt.:


> Außerdem  in einem *JAVA-Forum* eine Umfrage zu starten ob Java oder Python besser ist, finde ich relativ sinnfrei...



Kann ich nur zustimmen. Wobei ich dennoch für Java gestimmt habe, da es imo auf so ziemlich jeden PC-System standartmäßig vorhanden ist, auch wenn viele davon nichts wissen.


----------



## Blackhole16 (28. Apr 2012)

so. Ich habe jetzt alle Argumente mal zusammengebracht. hier der neue Stand:

JAVA:
1. Es hat eine strengere Syntax.
2. Viele Anfängerfehler werden vermieden.
3. Es ist deutlich verbreiteter (3mrd geräte nutzen java, python ist nur 5mio mal vertreten...).
4. Es führt besser zur OOP hin, welche in unserem Zeitalter immer wichtiger wird.
5. Die Datentypen sind übersichtlicher (statisches Typensystem).
6. Java vermittelt die Grundlagen vom Aufbau von Sprachen usw. besser (z.B. durchs Compilieren).
7. Java ist für große Projekte besser.
8. Java ist besser dokumentiert!
9. Die Java-community ist etwa 10X so groß wie die von Python.
10. Java hat viel mehr Besispiele.
11. Java kann besser mit Mehrkernprozessoren umgehen.
12. Es ist weit universeller einsetzbar.
13. Für Java gibt es mehr Berufsangebote.
14. Java ist auf jedem Standartsystem schon drauf.

Python:
a) Youtube wurde in Python geschrieben.
b) Google war mal z.t. in Python.
c) Python ist im Kommen.
d) Python ist freier, kann sogar als nicht OOP genutzt werden.
e) Ist für kleine Projekte besser geeignet.
f) Besser für Ex- und Importscripte.
g) Python ist besser für Server, um Abläufe zu automatisieren.

Das mit dem Java-forum ist natürlich richtig, ich werde das gleich auch noch in ein Python-Forum schreiben und noch in Gutefrage.net und vielleicht noch wer-weiß-was, aber da bin ich mir noch nicht so sicher. Dann wrede ich all diese Argumente sammel und alle 3 Foren auf dem Laufenden halten. Mal shene, was draus wird 

Auf jeden Fall schon mal danke für eure Mitarbeit.

mfg
BH16


----------



## Landei (28. Apr 2012)

TIOBE Software: The Coding Standards Company

Also "im Kommen" sieht anders aus...

Übrigens hast du ähnliche Vorteile beim Scripten durch den Einsatz von Groovy (oder auch Scala), ohne auf die Vorteile von Java verzichten zu müssen.


----------



## Final_Striker (28. Apr 2012)

Freie Softwareentwickler: Welche Programmiersprachen angesagt sind - Golem.de

Da geht es jetzt nicht direkt primär über Python aber in den Kommentaren ist eine lustige Diskussion darüber wieso Python nicht erwähnt wird.


----------



## Blackhole16 (28. Apr 2012)

Leute, zieht euch einfach mal das rein. Das ist meine Frage im Python Forum. Hammer wie sich da gleich alle aufregen  Und nur weil ich nicht gleich alles mit 50 Links und Zitaten belegt habe, sollen all das nur falsche Behauptungen sein.

btw: einer aus den Python Forum hat die Frage bei gutefrage.net beanstandet, sodass es sie dort nicht mehr gibt 

mfg
BH16


----------



## Marcinek (28. Apr 2012)

Ich finde die Antworten im PHP Forum sehr gut. Auch eine Antwort zeigt sehr gut die Qualität deiner "Behauptungen" / "Argumente" / "Aussagen". Ausserdem sehe ich nicht wo sich jemand "aufregen" würde.

Angeführt wird es von diesem Statement: Meinen Favorieren =>



> 10. Java hat viel mehr Besispiele.



Selber würde ich meinen, dass es für beide Sprachen Anwendungsgebiete gibt.


----------



## gasssssst (28. Apr 2012)

Blackhole16 hat gesagt.:


> Leute, zieht euch einfach mal das rein. Das ist meine Frage im Python Forum. Hammer wie sich da gleich alle aufregen  Und nur weil ich nicht gleich alles mit 50 Links und Zitaten belegt habe, sollen all das nur falsche Behauptungen sein.
> 
> btw: einer aus den Python Forum hat die Frage bei gutefrage.net beanstandet, sodass es sie dort nicht mehr gibt
> 
> ...



Nichts für ungut, aber die Frage, sowie deine Liste von "Argumenten", sind einfach Unsinn. Dass sich in beiden Foren Leute die Mühe gemacht haben dir ausführlich zu antworten ist das traurigste an der Sache, offensichtlich kann jemand der so eine Liste aufstellt mit einer ernsthaften Auseinandersetzung mit den Punkten, so unsinnig sie auch sein mögen, nichts anfangen. Wie wär's wenn du erstmal programmieren lernst, am besten mit mehr als einer Sprache, und dann später für dich (im Stillen) selbst entscheidest was besser(tm) ist.


----------



## Blackhole16 (28. Apr 2012)

[OT]1. Also wer aus den Python Forum bist du?
2. Hat das genau 0!!! mit meiner Frage zu tun. Ich sammel einfach nur Argumente.
und btw: 3. hab ich die Grundlagen von: HTML, XHTML, CSS, KML, JavaScript, PHP, Java, und bald auch C. Desweiteren habe ich schon mit Fischertechnik (was für ein Mist) und Graupner Robotik (also C++) gearbeitet.

nächster Versuch![/OT]

mfg
BH16


----------



## GUI-Programmer (28. Apr 2012)

Ok, muss meine Aussage wohl noch etwas eingrenzen:


			
				GUI-Programmer hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wobei ich dennoch für Java gestimmt habe, da es imo auf so ziemlich jeden PC-System standartmäßig vorhanden ist, auch wenn viele davon nichts wissen.



So ziemlich auf jeden Windows-Betriebssystem (sicher ab jeden Windows XP, davor möglicherweise auch) und auf den meisten neuen Linux-Betriebssystemen (allerdings nicht immer die gewünschte Version :autsch.



			
				sma (aus Python Forum) hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich denke auch nicht, dass Windows 7 mit Java kommt.



Tja, falsch gedacht!


----------



## AquaBall (28. Apr 2012)

Ich halte die Antwort von 
	
	
	
	





```
sma
```
 in Das deutsche Python-Forum; Java vs Python für SEHR kompetent. Das zeigt mir, dass Java-Programmierer nicht intelligenter als Python-Programmierer sind. 
Mein Kompliment, falls er hier auch mitliest.


Aber eine andere Frage: Könntet Ihr euch so ein Problem in Java vorstellen?
Das deutsche Python-Forum; Wo ist der fehler?
Ich hab von Python keine Ahnung, aber das allein ist für mich Grund genug, Java zu verwenden.


----------



## gasssssst (28. Apr 2012)

Blackhole16 hat gesagt.:


> 1. Also wer aus den Python Forum bist du?
> 2. Hat das genau 0!!! mit meiner Frage zu tun. Ich sammel einfach nur Argumente.
> und btw: 3. hab ich die Grundlagen von: HTML, XHTML, CSS, KML, JavaScript, PHP, Java, und bald auch C. Desweiteren habe ich schon mit Fischertechnik (was für ein Mist) und Graupner Robotik (also C++) gearbeitet.


Ich bin nicht aus dem Python Forum, ich poste hier regelmäßig als "gasssssst" (mal mehr oder weniger s). Und meine Sprachpräferenz (offensichtlich Java) hat nichts mit meiner Kritik zu tun.
"Argumente sammeln" ist ziemlich sinnlos, solang du kein Kriterium für "besser" definierst. Dein Post (und deine "Sprach"-"Kenntniss"-Liste) lassen sich einfach nicht wirklich ernst nehmen, wenn deine Argumente lauten ("X wurde in Python geschrieben, aber Y in Java, und Java 'geht in großen Projekten schneller' ...)


----------



## gassssstb (28. Apr 2012)

GUI-Programmer hat gesagt.:


> So ziemlich auf jeden Windows-Betriebssystem (sicher ab jeden Windows XP, davor möglicherweise auch) und auf den meisten neuen Linux-Betriebssystemen (allerdings nicht immer die gewünschte Version :autsch.
> 
> Tja, falsch gedacht!


Sorry, wie kommst du darauf?? Java wurde seit Windows 2000 oder wasweißich nicht mehr mit Windows mitgeliefert; wenn dein PC Java vorinstalliert hatte, hat das dein PC Hersteller installiert, aber Windows kommt definitiv nicht mit Java (wurde ms sogar gerichtlich untersagt)


----------



## GUI-Programmer (28. Apr 2012)

gassssstb hat gesagt.:


> Sorry, wie kommst du darauf?? Java wurde seit Windows 2000 oder wasweißich nicht mehr mit Windows mitgeliefert; wenn dein PC Java vorinstalliert hatte, hat das dein PC Hersteller installiert, aber Windows kommt definitiv nicht mit Java (wurde ms sogar gerichtlich untersagt)



Ganz einfach:
Letztens habe bei meinen alten XP Pc Windows XP neu draufgespielt, also vorher die Festplatte formatiert (ist ja in der Regel bei Windows immer so) und XP komplett neu draufgespielt. Und danach war Java bereits drauf. Also sowohl in der Konsole 
	
	
	
	





```
java -version
```
 brachte ein Ergebniss und in "C:\Programme" war auch der Java Ordner vorhanden.

--> Irrtümer ausgeschlossen, möglicherweise kam es auch ein paar Minuten später mit den SevicePack3, oder ich habs aus """inneren Instinkt // Unterbewusstsein""" gleich mitinstalliert. Dennoch bin ich mir zu über 99% Sicher, dass es gleich nach Systemneuaufspielung dabei war.

> (wurde ms sogar gerichtlich untersagt)
Quelle??? Beweis???


----------



## Camill (29. Apr 2012)

GUI-Programmer hat gesagt.:


> Ganz einfach:
> Letztens habe bei meinen alten XP Pc Windows XP neu draufgespielt, also vorher die Festplatte formatiert (ist ja in der Regel bei Windows immer so) und XP komplett neu draufgespielt. Und danach war Java bereits drauf. Also sowohl in der Konsole
> 
> 
> ...



Früher lieferte Microsoft ihre eigene VM für den IE, wurde in der Zeit von XP jedoch aufgrund einer Klage seitens Sun eingestellt.

Deßhalb kann es natürlich noch möglich sein das du eine solche CD besitzt auf der java standardmäßig dabei ist.


----------



## Marcinek (29. Apr 2012)

> > (wurde ms sogar gerichtlich untersagt) Quelle??? Beweis???



Finden sich viele Artikel aus dem Jahr 2000 

Windows XP und Java - Sun verklagt Microsoft - Digital - sueddeutsche.de

Wobei der Hintergrund ist, dass ms damals eine veränderte Version ausgeliefert hat für den ie.


----------



## gasssssstc (29. Apr 2012)

Blackhole16 hat gesagt.:


> [OT]1. Also wer aus den Python Forum bist du?
> 2. Hat das genau 0!!! mit meiner Frage zu tun. Ich sammel einfach nur Argumente.
> und btw: 3. hab ich die Grundlagen von: HTML, XHTML, CSS, KML, JavaScript, PHP, Java, und bald auch C. Desweiteren habe ich schon mit Fischertechnik (was für ein Mist) und Graupner Robotik (also C++) gearbeitet.
> 
> ...



Ohne Dir zu nahe treten zu wollen; aber allein die anfaengliche Liste zeugt davon, dass Du vom Programmieren vermutlich weniger verstehst, als Du hier (und im Nachbarforum) angibst. Ich vermute, Du hast lediglich ein paar Beispiele (ggf. in verschiedenen, von Deinen hier aufgefuehrten Sprachen) abgetippt und diese ggf. noch so weit verstanden, dass Du sie sogar erfolgreich veraendern konntest und sie das Gewuenschte lieferten. Das aber hat nichts mit 'Programmieren koennen' zu tun. Auch eine Sprache (ob x oder y oder z) hat nicht direkt mit 'Programmieren koennen' zu tun. Vielmehr geht es dabei um logische Zusammenhaenge, Algorithmen und Datenstrukturen. Diesen Schluss konnte man leicht aus Deinem folgenden Satz folgern: "4. Es führt besser zur OOP hin, welche in unserem Zeitalter immer wichtiger wird." Wie bitte? Seit wann gibt es OOP? Also entschuldige den Ausdruck, aber entweder hast Du ueberhaupt keine Ahnung, oder Du hast die letzten 15 Jahre unter einem Stein gelebt. Ebenso zeugt auch Deine Andeutung oben davon: "....und bald auch C....." Weisst Du, wie lange es dauert, bis man wirklich programmieren kann? Falls nicht, hier ist ein Ansatz.


----------



## GUI-Programmer (29. Apr 2012)

[OT]
@ gasssssstc: Dein Link ist wirklich der Hammer!!! Bin gerade bei diesem Punkt angelangt:
So You Want to be a Programmer • Learn at least a half dozen programming languages.

--> Wobei ich dementsprechend im Moment "nur" Java beherrsche!
[/OT]


----------



## maki (29. Apr 2012)

Blackhole16,

mich überrascht die Reaktion aus dem Python Forum nicht, so wie du deinen "Ergebnisse" da präsentierst wirkt das wirklich erstmal  wie ein Trollversuch.

Auch hättest du dir denken können dass man da eine etwas andere Sichtweise auf diese Frage und deine "Ergebnisse" hat und es naturgemäß eine Diskussion zur Folge hat in der du die Punkte deiner Liste belegen solltest.

Naja, du solltest dich nicht darüber wundern dass ein Java-Forum Java empfiehlt und dass ein Python-Forum Python empfiehlt.
Auch solltest du dich nicht wundern wenn man dich dort in der Luft zerreist bzw. als Troll wahrnimmt, schliesslich weisst du offensichtlich über deide Sprachen nicht genug um so eine Diskussion zu führen.
Nur weil etwas im Internet steht muss es nicht richtig sein, nur weil ich etwas wahres im Internet gelesen habe heisst das nicht dass ich es verstanden habe bzw. so gut verstanden habe dass ich an einer Expertendiskussion teilnehmen kann.

Mal ernsthaft, sowohl hier als auch da gibt es Leute die seit Jahren mit einer bzw. mehreren Sprache arbeiten (auch proffessionell d.h. für Geld), dachtest du wirklich du könntest mit den Ergebnissen einer Umfrage aus einem Java Forum den Python Profis etwas neues erzählen?


----------



## GUI-Programmer (29. Apr 2012)

Was allerdings noch viel wichtiger ist, bzw. welche Diskussion vorangestellt werden sollte:
*Inwieweit kann man Programmiersprachen überhaupt vergleichen, bzw. gibt es klare Kriterien, bzw. gibt es solche Definitionen überhaupt!?!*

--> Ich denke nein! Jede Programmiersprache hat seine Stärken und Schwächen! (Gegenargumente gerne bringen!)

Wenn überhaupt, dann müsste man eine Diskussion führen wie: _"Java ist platformunabhängiger als Python"_ oder _"Python kann besser Dateioperation ausführen als Java"_. Wobei da dann doch relativ schnell klar wird, wie sinnfrei eine solche Diskussion wäre!!!


----------



## Blackhole16 (29. Apr 2012)

langsam wird mir das hier heiß.

GUI... ich habs jetzt eingesehen, jede sprache ist für ihre Zwecke gleich gut.

Damit hier kein Forenkrieg ausbricht (wonach imo aussieht) qürde ich sagen closed...
Trotzdem danke an alle Antworten, Doch wieder was neues dazu gelernt.

mfg
BH16

Aber noch eine Sache @gasssssstc zu "....und bald auch C.....". Ich mache nächstes Semester ein Fernstudium an der UNI Rostock, wo man die Grundlagen von C lernt (und ich habe oben geschrieben die Grundlagen von... und bald auch von C)


----------



## irgendjemand (29. Apr 2012)

hmm ...
ich denke ich muss mich auch noch mal einklinken

mein erster post war lediglich darauf bezogen das ich python nicht kenne und die infos bei wiki scheinbar falsch interpretiert habe ... my bad ...

aber ich hab mir jetzt mal so einiges durchgelesen und möchte mal auf einiges eingehen

als erstes vielleicht auf den troll-thread im python-forum
da ich den dortigen user "sma" nicht kenne und ich ihm auch nichts unterstellen möchte bin ich geteilter meinung über seinen post ...
ich weis nicht in wie weit er erfahrung mit beiden sprachen hat ... habe aber persönlich den eindruck das er eher für python als für java ist ... wobei er aber durch seinen post auch gewisse kenntnisse über java zeigt ...

das es natürlich zwei lager gibt ... und jedes lager für seine seite stimmt ... ist es denke ich eher sinnfrei "den selben thread" in beiden fach-foren zu eröffnen ...
das dein thread in einem "unabhängigen" system beanstanded und darauf hin entfernt wurde ... hmm ... darüber möchte ich mich mal nicht auslassen ...

auch habe ich mir mal das "Teach Yourself Programming In Ten Years" kurz reingezogen ... mein comment : *thumbs up* ... da hat es mal jedmand wirklich auf den punkt gebracht ...

was mich aber auch mal interessieren würde : woher kommen die zahlen ?
klar ... das "3 billion devices" kommt von Oracle selbst und hier wird ja wirklich alles zugezählt : JSE , JEE , JME , andere forks für verschiedene plattformen , android , etc ... aber woher die "nur 5mio python" ?
denke das python gerade auf grund der tatsache das es bei viele unix-distributionen und MAC standardmäßig mit bei ist deutlich untertrieben ...

@GUI
zur sache mit "Win kommt mit Java" : AUA ... ganz böses juju ... ich denke da hast du einiges an nachholbedarf
ums mal zusammenzufassen : M$ hat in seinen IE-versionen der systeme 95 , 98 , 98SE , NT3.x , NT4 sowie NT5.0 *2000* eine eigene veränderte VM integriert ...
dies wurde jedoch nach einer klage von sun jedoch unterlassen *danach hättest du auch selbst googlen können*
das was du vielleicht meinst sind sog. OEM-setups ... bei denen ein OEM zusammen mit dem von ihm zusammengestellten hardware-system auch das passende OS mit vorinstallierten treibern *meist sehr alt* , ein paar programmen *vieles shareware , aber auch eben z.b. Flash und Java* und einer ganzen tonne werbung ausliefert ...
wenn bei so einer OEM setup nun java dabei ist ... schön ... und die meisten 08/15 user die sich "fertig" rechner holen auf denen bereits ein OEM setup drauf ist wissen davon auch meist wirklich nichts ...
aber phreaks wie wir ... die sich ihre kisten selbst zusammen basteln ... und auch RETAIL versionen ihrer OSs haben ... wissen das Java eben NICHT dabei ist ...

[EDIT]Persönliche Daten wurden entfernt. Vladimir75[/EDIT]ich denke dadurch kann sich nun jeder selbst ein bild machen ...
klar .. ich persönlich bin auch nich besser ... bin 21 und arbeite seit 9 jahren mit java und anderen (web-)sprachen ... aber TO fehlt auf jeden fall noch einiges an erfahrung ... vor allem java ... was sich durch seine codes *nicht öffentlich* und auch sonst die "projekt-threads" sagen lässt ...

soll ja kein angriff sein ... aber nur um mal den anderen zu zeigen das TO meiner ansicht nach für das lostreten dieser diskusion "Java vs Python" zu unerfahren ist ...

auch habe ich mir in den verlinkten quellen mal die diskusionen anderer reingezogen ... und muss gestehen das die grundfrage "Python - ja oder nein" sehr sinnfrei ist ...

klar wird es seine vorteile in einigen bereichen haben wo dann z.b. andere sprachen nicht so ihre stärken haben ... aber das angesprochene "python ist besser für server-automatisierung" ... da muss ich wiedersprechen : da python genau so interpretiert wird wie PHP und Perl ... und genau wie Perl auch bei jeder unix-distribution *incl MAC* dabei ist ... Perl jedoch für diesen aufgaben deutlich "öfter" genutzt wird ... und beide eh in intpretern laufen ... wäre es sogar sinnvoller dafür dierekt "C" zu verwenden ...


mein fazit : die diskusionen "Python vs <beliebige andere sprache>" und "Python - ja/nein" wurde schon so oft debatiert ... das muss sich hier nicht wiederholen ... und schon garnicht losgetreten von jemanden dem das wissen und die erfahrung fehlen ...


----------



## cmrudolph (30. Apr 2012)

irgendjemand hat gesagt.:


> um es vielleicht den anderen mal zu erklären WER BH16 ist *auszug aus PN 15.04.2012, 14:38*



Ich finde es rechtlich äußerst bedenklich persönliche Daten anderer ohne deren Zustimmung zu veröffentlichen. Selbst falls es rechtlich in Ordnung ist (bin kein Jurist...), dann ist es zumindest moralisch verwerflich die einem anvertrauten Informationen öffentlich weiterzugeben (meine Meinung!).

Daher würde ich an deiner Stelle den vorigen Beitrag editieren und die Informationen löschen.


----------



## Blackhole16 (30. Apr 2012)

cmrudolph hat gesagt.:


> Ich finde es rechtlich äußerst bedenklich persönliche Daten anderer ohne deren Zustimmung zu veröffentlichen. Selbst falls es rechtlich in Ordnung ist (bin kein Jurist...), dann ist es zumindest moralisch verwerflich die einem anvertrauten Informationen öffentlich weiterzugeben (meine Meinung!).
> 
> Daher würde ich an deiner Stelle den vorigen Beitrag editieren und die Informationen löschen.



QFT!

Aber editieren kann er ihn nicht mehr, nur noch ein Admin... Hab schon angefragt...

mfg
BH16


----------



## Camill (30. Apr 2012)

Du beschwerst dich über das veröffentlichen der PN, gibst die selben Daten aber öffentlich in der Plauderecke bekannt?
Sorry, das ist mehr als lächerlich.


----------



## Marcinek (30. Apr 2012)

Camill hat gesagt.:


> Sorry, das ist mehr als lächerlich.



Sorry, aber wenn der User seine Infos rausgeben möchte, dann soll er das machen. Aber diese Infos stammen aus einer privaten Nachricht und müssen nicht von "irgentjemand" in einem weiteren unützen posting veröffentlcht werden.

Jeder kann selber bestimmen, welche Infos er von sich preisgibt.


----------



## Camill (30. Apr 2012)

Marcinek hat gesagt.:


> Sorry, aber wenn der User seine Infos rausgeben möchte, dann soll er das machen. Aber diese Infos stammen aus einer privaten Nachricht und müssen nicht von "irgentjemand" in einem weiteren unützen posting veröffentlcht werden.
> 
> Jeder kann selber bestimmen, welche Infos er von sich preisgibt.



Natürlich ist es nicht richtig das etwas aus einer PN veröffentlicht wird, das ist mir bewusst. Wollte mit meinem Beitrag nur zeigen das 'Blackhole16' seine Daten bereits selber preisgegeben hat und sich nun darüber beschwert (was natürlich völlig legitim ist).


----------



## Tomate_Salat (30. Apr 2012)

Immer wieder erheiternd der Thread hier. 

Lese jetzt schon von Anfang an mit und sehe das eigentl. wie Maki und einige aus dem Python-forum. Abgesehen von der saukomischen Liste (meine Lieblingspunkte sind die mit: Google & Co setzt diese Sprache ein :toll stellt sich mir nach wie vor die Frage: wozu das ganze?



> Schreibt ihr mal bitte, was so eure Vor- und Nachteile sind, und warum ihr Java empfehelen würdet


warum sollten wir das tun? Es gibt Gebiete, da würde ich kein Java einsetzen. Es gibt Gebiete da könnte ich kein Java einsetzen! Als Programmierer schaust du dir ein Problem an und entscheidest dann, mit welcher/n Technologie/n du dieses löst/umsetzt. Eine Sprache für alles gibt es nicht. 

Noch ein paar Argumente für deine Liste
+ Java: Es gibt eine Insel namens Java und da muss ich immer an Urlaub denken
- Python: python erinnert an eine Schlange und die sind ja bekanntlich böse
+ Jython: erinnert nicht mehr so an eine Schlange und castet Pyhton zum guten


----------



## schlingel (30. Apr 2012)

Ich hab nicht abgestimmt, da ich das für eine sinnlose Frage halte.

Du bist ein Anfänger und stehst auf streng typisierte Sprachen: Super, dann ist Java eine gute Wahl. Du bist Anfänger und stehst auf Sprachen mit Duck Typing: Super, dann ist Python eine gute Wahl. Vice versa: Wenn du die Typisierung als Vorteil siehst, dann bleib dabei - die Chancen sind groß dass du bereits das Mindset eines Java-Programmierers hast.

Dann tut man sich schwer wenn man auf dynamische Typen wechselt. Beide Modelle sind gleichwertig und wenn man in dem einen Programmieren kann, dann kann man auch verhältnismäßig schnell in's andere Lager wechseln da die Basics in beiden Sprachen gleich sind.

Frameworks muss man dann sowieso immer neu lernen. (Ist ja schon innerhalb der Java-Welt so: Play, Spring oder Java EE? Fühlt sich alles anders an beim Programmieren.)



> PS: ich vermute, dass ich das nicht ganz objektiv betrachten kann, da ich eigentlich ziehmlich überzeugt von java bin


Wofür dann die Frage?



> Man kann ein statisches Typsystem mit einem Skelett im Tierreich vergleichen. Sicher gibt es sehr komplexe und elegante wirbellose Tiere, aber ab einer gewissen Größe ist ein Skelett einfach unverzichtbar, und erlaubt Formen und Verhaltensweisen, die wirbellose Tiere niemals erreichen werden.


Das würde ich nicht allzu ernst nehmen. Nichts gegen Haskell und strenge Typen aber das ist reine Geschmackssache, es gibt wissenschaftlich keine haltbaren Theorien warum ein strenges Typsystem Projekte besser macht. 
Beides hat seine Vor- und Nachteile die sich allerdings durch Disziplin und Design-Patterns aufwiegen.


----------



## timbeau (30. Apr 2012)

irgendjemand hat gesagt.:


> @GUI
> zur sache mit "Win kommt mit Java" : AUA ... ganz böses juju ... ich denke da hast du einiges an nachholbedarf
> ...
> aber phreaks wie wir ... die sich ihre kisten selbst zusammen basteln ... und auch RETAIL versionen ihrer OSs haben ... wissen das Java eben NICHT dabei ist ...



Die Ubuntu-Distributionen haben meines Wissens alle Java dabei. Ubuntu auf jeden Fall, Lubuntu auch, Kubuntu weiß ich grade nicht und was es sonst noch gibt.


----------



## tfa (30. Apr 2012)

> Das würde ich nicht allzu ernst nehmen. Nichts gegen Haskell und strenge Typen aber das ist reine Geschmackssache, es gibt wissenschaftlich keine haltbaren Theorien warum ein strenges Typsystem Projekte besser macht.


Du verwechselst streng mit statisch. Das ist ein Unterschied. Streng typisiert sind die meisten OO-Sprachen wie Java und Python. Java ist darüber hinaus noch _statisch_, Python dynamisch.


----------



## Blackhole16 (30. Apr 2012)

Tomate_Salat hat gesagt.:


> + Java: Es gibt eine Insel namens Java und da muss ich immer an Urlaub denken
> - Python: python erinnert an eine Schlange und die sind ja bekanntlich böse
> + Jython: erinnert nicht mehr so an eine Schlange und castet Pyhton zum guten



danke :lol:

lasst das (wie wir alle festgestellt haben unnötige und sinnlose) Thema doch einfach liegen...

nochmal zu den daten: mir geht es weder ums prinzip, noch um mein alter oder was ich mache. mir geht es lediglich um den wohnort! den kennt nicht einmal facebook!

mfg
BH16


----------



## Volvagia (30. Apr 2012)

timbeau hat gesagt.:


> Die Ubuntu-Distributionen haben meines Wissens alle Java dabei. Ubuntu auf jeden Fall, Lubuntu auch, Kubuntu weiß ich grade nicht und was es sonst noch gibt.



Entschuldige mein Halbwissen, aber wurde das nicht ebenfalls nach der Übername von Oracle verboten?


----------



## timbeau (30. Apr 2012)

Das: OpenJDK ? Wikipedia ist enthalten.


----------

